# hypnotherapy for ibs-d



## 23410 (Nov 12, 2006)

Hi all:Can anyone tell me how many sessions of one-on-one hypnotherapy it takes to feel a difference? I read that a normal course is 12 sessions but after how many sesions would one expect there to be some improvement?I know this is a vague question but interested in any feedback.


----------



## cookies4marilyn (Jun 30, 2000)

Hi Justin,Your best bet is to call the in-person hypnotherapist and ask them what their views are on this. Generally it can be different for each individual. You mention 12 sessions, which most likely is 12 different sessions taken over the course of a new session each week. Since each session addresses a different area, your own situation will determine your progress.That said, in general the range can be you can feel a slight difference after the first session, many feel something within 3 weeks, and overall by the end of the protocol course, up to a few months beyond that.Hope that helps and good luck to you.


----------



## 23410 (Nov 12, 2006)

I have found a new hypnotherapist in London, UK who says she can help me in about 6 sessions. I am certainly feeling better after just one session and I am really hopeful that this programme will work. She gives me a lot of 'homework' which is a way of taking 'self responsibility' for a successful outcome.If this works I will be the first to tell you all.


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

Let us know how its going. This is a learned process and everyone reacts and learns at their own pace, so try not to put any pressure on when you will improve really.


----------

